# My rats are skittish



## kayla (Jan 6, 2011)

I have been doing the trust thing by giving them treats and they stay around me long enough to eat from my hand but any time I even move slightly or make a noise they freak out and dash away. It's not like I've abused them or anything so I don't get it ??? And they are all like that. Like any time I open the cage door which makes a noise they run and hide. Once I got one out and he was climbing on my arm then all of a sudden he jumped so far onto the floor and was breaking his face trying to get back in the cage! They also don't like me to pick them up, but if I'm supposed to be handling them to make them more friendly and they won't let me then what the heck? haha. I just want good pets/companions, but right now they are just kind of blah.. 
What should I do.


----------



## Meep (Jun 21, 2010)

Just continue to work with them. If you purchased them from a pet shop or a somewhere similar they are most likely going to be afraid of human contact and unfamiliar noises. If you handle them daily and offer them lots of treats they will warm up in no time.

My rats used to scared of human contact and every noise possible, but with lots of handling and experiencing different noises and surroundings they became loving and full of personality.

Try sticking your hand in their cage and letting them sniff you around and take treats from you that way and once they get more comfortable try taking them out and letting them explore things. It may take awhile but soon they will be fearless.


----------



## kayla (Jan 6, 2011)

Okay thanks. I 'll keep trying then. I hope it works cause they're cool, but they just don't trust me yet :-\


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

it took about two months before my pet store rat was tame and trusting. But you have to work with her every day as often as you can.


----------



## rodentmom (Jun 3, 2007)

I agree. One of mine was skittish and we continued to give treats and have been handling them every day. Now, I can barely get the cage door closed without them jumping onto my sweater!


----------



## kayla (Jan 6, 2011)

haha that's cool you guys. well yeah they seem to be warming up a little bit. slowly but surely haha


----------

